# severe pain under right rib and passing out



## sadface (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi I,m new to any sort of chat , blog ,post..etc... but I,m desperate. I was diagnosed with IBS by a couple of gastroenterologists about 3 years ago. It took me 2 doc's because frankly it just sounds like a stupid disease. I was just as bad when i found out I had restless leg syndrome--I fought that one too.. I don't like being sick I'm very active have things to do places to go..etc. But this silly IBS is ruining my life i go through periods of diarrhea then constipation for months at a time. I don't even remember what a normal bowel movement is. for almost a year now i have had a pain under my left breast always there.worse when i eat or drink some times so sharp it doubles me over. my small intestines are also always spasming I take medication ,dexilant and chlordiazep/clid. i take probiotics and eat greek yougurt daily. But it just keeps getting worse. I've had nausea vomitting, I've even passed out recently its causing me to miss work or be sent home from work because I'm to sick to function properly. I work at a large hardware store as a supervising cashier and few days ago I was so bad i passed out and hit a metal cart and got covered with bruises. work sent me home for 2 days . I"m terrified i"m going to be fired if this keeps up. And of course emergency room and even own doc treats me like I'm a hypochondriac. They have even tied tricking me with anti anxiety meds and saying they were pain meds. which of course did not work because I don't suffer from anxiety. Which is another thing that makes me wonder about what I really have if IBS is caused by anxiety and stress ----although I'm certainly stressed enough now with my job on the line. help!!!!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a long thread about this. Many others have described similar symptoms. What probiotics do you use?


----------



## sadface (Apr 4, 2016)

I use align and take it 2's a day plus the yugurt i should be a flora farm by now.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I am currently taking vsl3 anb beet kvass. Check this thread and let me know what you think of it:
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/168844-read-this-if-you-have-pain-under-and-beneath-your-right-ribs/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

For couple of years I was suffering from genital ittch. I was prescribed with antifungal drug but no cure. tried every medicine for (tinea Cruris, yeast, jock rot, jock itch) but nothing worked. Back in my mind (is IBS related with genital itch)? So people may think this is absurt, how can ittching be related to IBS but well I thought it can be, I was thinking like this, because I noticed lower abdomen pain even with empty stomach. Why am I suffering from abdomain pain with no stool in my system? Something was infecting my colon and stomach. Miracle Happened I started taking drug for herp virus (genital herp). I noticed my IBS got better with drug ( not cure) as there is no medicine to cure herp, so I started chewing five olive leaf four time a day which is said to cure herp. Thanks to Allaha (Almighty) I am completely cured, no IBS no food allergy. 
My doctor said my discovery is new to medical world, no one has ever thought herp can be a major cause for IBS, usually 50 percentage of world poulation is infected with herp virus but not everyone suffer from IBS. 
Please check herp virus if you suffer from IBS, if you dont have herp drinking 2 litre of water early in the morning will cure IBS... I pray for all of you,


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Shamim, thanks a lot for sharing what has worked for you!

Olive leaf is a natural antifungal.


----------

